# Does anyone know how to make the Logitech G930 work with the XBOX One?



## dissonance

Quote:


> Actually I did get them working on my xbox. You need a computer, separate sound card and it's easiest with windows 7.
> 
> You have to route the Xbox output to the line in on your computer etc. You can use the digital output or the red and white RCA cables etc. If you use the RCA cables you will need to convert the RCA jacks to a Headphones style connector etc. If you choose to use Digital Optical then make sure your sound card can decode Dolby DIgital. Otherwise you will get a lot of junk noise and no real use.
> 
> I'll try explaining.
> 
> 1. From the Xbox audio out to the line-in(or digital optical in) of your existing sound card.
> 2. Under Control Panel> Sound> Recording Tab. Set your line in to "Listen" and set the playback to your logitech G930. You may need to lower the "Levels" on your line in to filter out some of the sound. The xbox signal Strength is high. At this point you should hear the audio from your xbox.
> 3. Set your Xbox voice chat option to "Play voice through speakers". This will let you hear voice chat through your headset.
> 4. Use your audio out or speaker connection on your existing sound card and connect it to the headset jack on your Xbox controller. You will need to convert it from 3.5mm on your PC side to 2.5mm on your controller side.
> 5. Under Recording again, set your G930's Microphone to "Listen" and the Playback device to your audio out or speaker connection from your existing sound card. You may need to lower the "Levels" of your audio out or speakers because it will be too high for the Xbox. At this point other people should be able to hear you.
> 6. Test your microphone by sending a voice message to a friend and use the playback option(but don't send it). This will let you get the right level so that you're not over powering other people's ears.
> 7. Test in a game and make sure you're not transmitting all the time when you're not talking. If you are transmitting all the time then turn your level down until you're only transmitting when you're talking.
> 
> There is a bit of work to make this happen but it does work and it blows My old Trittons, X41's and my newer Astro 40's out of the water once you have it tweaked properly. Plus you can play sounds and music on your computer and everyone in the game can hear it, but only if you want them to!


taken from: http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Logitech-G-Controllers/G930-Headphones-Do-they-work-with-the-Xbox-360/td-p/481557

this is for xbox 360. the idea is the same though, so im guessing you could get it to work like this.


----------

